# CONGRATULATIONS WILLOW!



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

At around 4pm this afternoon Willow gave birth (to what we can see at this moment) 6 baby hoglets!

We are so happy for her! This is her first litter and she seems to be doing really well. We walked and looked in her den and noticed blood and knew she had given birth 1 day after her scheduled due date. She was still giving birth when we had walked in and got to watch the rest of the delivery. Some parts got sorta gross :lol: 

We will in the next few days we will get an exact number on how many they're are and we will post some pictures soon!

Again Congratulations Willow  We love you!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY Willow!!!

I am so excited for you and hedgiegramma! I guess it's a little soon to ask for pics, huh?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I will try to get pictures when I can, I don't want to stress her out though. I will post some within the next couple days :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats Willow!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay, congratulations Willow! Six babies sounds like a plentiful litter, and I'm sure pictures are going to be adorable!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

We now know Willow had 7 BABIES!! She was pretty huge 
I got some photos of her nursing them too! This is her first litter and she is doing amazing with all 7 of them!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

OOPS! Now I have the pictures! :roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

SEVEN babies?!? Oh my goodness. That's gotta be close to some kind of record.  

Willow seems like a great mom - can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

cylaura said:


> SEVEN babies?!? Oh my goodness. That's gotta be close to some kind of record.
> 
> Willow seems like a great mom - can't wait to see more pictures!


No kidding!! :lol: We thought she would be having at least 5, but never was expecting 7. I'll probably update the pictures more in a week


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are precious!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh my! that's awesome!
Congrats Willow!


----------

